# Von Illustrator nach Photoshop portieren



## folio (27. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

ich habe in Illustrator ein paar Pfade gemalt und möchte diese nun nach Photoshop exportieren. Wie mache ich das? Als PSD exportieren funktioniert nicht, weil dann in photoshop die pfad nicht angezeigt werden.

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen 

folio


----------



## devilrga (27. Dezember 2004)

Du kannst doch in Photoshop auch ".ai" Dateien öffnen oder liege ich da falsch?

mfg


----------



## zechi (28. Dezember 2004)

Du kannst den Pfad per Drag&Drop von Illustrator nach Photoshop verschieben, allerdings wird dieser dann gerastert. Das gleiche passiert, wenn du eine *.ai Datein in PS öffnest.

Oder die ai. als *psd exportierst.

Wenn du den Pfad aber als Pfad haben willst, musst du in den Voreinstellungen von Illustrator unter "Dateien und Zwischenablage" die Option "AICB" > PFade beibehalten anwählen.
Dann dürfte es mit copy&paste funktionieren.
Es folgt in PS ein Dialogfeld, in dem du wählen kannst, ob der kopierte Pfad als Pfad, Pixel oder Shape Layer eingefügt wird.


----------

